Ask HN: How to be a great sysadmin? - user321
======
joeyspn
[https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin](https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin) ?

------
debatable000
I'd start by learning how to search -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419877).

------
debacle
Sysadmins have to learn about more abortive technologies and know about them
sooner than most programmers. They have to have knowledge of stuff that should
have been deprecated a long time ago and they have to know why to say yes, no,
or maybe when they're asked to do something new.

Reading, assessing, and learning are massively important skills.

------
toomuchtodo
[http://www.opsschool.org/en/latest/](http://www.opsschool.org/en/latest/)

------
atmosx
Apparently[1] by running a firewall or configuring servers to accept
connections only from where they should, gets instantly to the top 30%.

~~~
dTal
I think you forgot your [1].

~~~
atmosx
hehe, I did:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684866)

